# Tee Hee Hee



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

A husband had just finished reading a new book
entitled, 'You Can Be THE MAN of Your House.'

He stormed into the kitchen and announced to his wife:

'From now on, you need to know that I am the man
of this house and my word is Law. You will prepare me a
gourmet meal tonight, and when I'm finished eating
my meal, you will serve me a sumptuous dessert. 

After dinner, you are going to go upstairs with me and
we will have the kind of sex that I want. Afterward, you
will draw me a bath so I can relax. You will wash my back
and towel me dry and bring me my robe. Then, you will
massage my feet and hands. 
Then tomorrow, guess who's going to dress me
and comb my hair?'


The wife replied without even a blink, ' Our local funeral
director would be my first guess'.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

That joke is way too funny....OMG...dying laughing here...Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

That was a joke ? I thought that was the way it is.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> That was a joke ? I thought that was the way it is.


Here, allow me to pinch you and wake you from your dream.:lol:


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> Here, allow me to pinch you and wake you from your dream.:lol:


I think he was referring to the last part, about the funeral director...Bellyup~~no joke :lol:...and btw~~your name is appropriate for this posting...LMAO :evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

susie2005777 said:


> I think he was referring to the last part, about the funeral director...Bellyup~~no joke :lol:...and btw~~your name is appropriate for this posting...LMAO :evilsmile


 
That's ok. I'd still like to pinch him.:lol: His name is very appropriate.:lol:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

No pinching... well okay :evilsmile

Now stop reading this forum and make some supper.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs and shakes my head* thats like going to a rally for feminists and telling them to go home "where they belong" and make dinner.....BAD idea!!!

hmmm...lets taunt the women holding the high powered rifles.....sounds like a good plan to me!


----------

